# How to find out: "Who owns that house?"



## Jimmy (19 Dec 2005)

Hi,
A friend of mine in the US tells me that over there he can ring some authority/council that will tell him who owns a house and how much it was bought for.
Is that info available in Ireland? And if so where?

Larry


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

The Land Registry/Registry of Deeds should tell you who owns a property. Not sure if it necessarily tells you how much it was sold for though.


----------



## Danmo (19 Dec 2005)

The Thoms directory in any library


----------



## Jimmy (19 Dec 2005)

Thanks Clubman and Danmo for the rapid response!

Was actually thinking of it from a property investment point of view but can understand why you moved it Clubman.

Never heard of Thoms directory but will check it out also.

)
Larry


----------



## Sherman (19 Dec 2005)

Does Thoms Directory not depend on the occupants of an address being on the Electoral Register? I.E. it might show only the tenants and not the owners, or might show no-one if the occupier doesn't vote? I may be wrong, but that's what I always thought.

Also, isn't Thom's ceasing publication this year?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

See [broken link removed] for more on _Thom's Directory_.


----------



## Jimmy (19 Dec 2005)

Hi,
Just to update...

Rang number given on that Land Registry website, they said for that info. you have to call in and point out property on a map, or post in an ordanence survey map of the area with the place highlighted.

They won't give just give it the owner if you only give an address only as it is not exact (land versus property). So the trick wouldn't work for an apartment in a development but should for a house. Cool!

Any thoughts on how to find out how much a place was last sold for (without ringing the estate agent etc.). They must be some sort of public tax records or something.

Larry


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

LarryHagman said:
			
		

> So the trick wouldn't work for an apartment in a development


 Are you/they sure? I would have expected all individual dwellings with their own address (including units in an apartment development) to appear on the _Land Registry/Registry of Deeds _records.



> Any thoughts on how to find out how much a place was last sold for (without ringing the estate agent etc.).


 Ask the owner?


> They must be some sort of public tax records or something.


 I don't think that (tax compliant) individuals' tax records are available for perusal by the public. I certainly hope that they are not!


----------



## Jimmy (19 Dec 2005)

Maybe you're correct about apartments. I will update this thread when I find out. I have to call into their office so will ask them.



> Quote:
> Any thoughts on how to find out how much a place was last sold for (without ringing the estate agent etc.).
> Ask the owner?


 
Yeah.. just wondering if the information was out there on the public domain.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2005)

LarryHagman said:
			
		

> Yeah.. just wondering if the information was out there on the public domain.


 Maybe the _Revenue _stamp duty office (in _Dublin Castle _I think) can provide that information? I presume that the _Land Registry/Registry of Deeds_ does not provide this info? They should presumably have information on any mortgages secured on properties from which you could make an educated guess as to the purchase price?


----------



## bond-007 (19 Dec 2005)

How is the Thoms directory legal? What if I don't want my details in there or if they are incorrect? Does one have any recourse?


----------



## NiallA (19 Dec 2005)

AFAIK, in the land registry, you can identify the owner of a folio, (ie a plot of land) if it is registered in the land registery.  I don't think you can identify the owner of a particular plot in the registry of deeds as there are no maps attached.  The maps are with the actual deeds.


----------



## Lemurz (30 Dec 2005)

[broken link removed] used to give a good indictaion of property prices in an area, however they seem to have recently restricted access to the profession only!


----------

